# Fahrenheit GDPR: Η θερμοκρασία στην οποία οι αγαθές προθέσεις για την προστασία της ιδιωτικότητας πιάνουν φωτιά και καίγονται



## Zazula (Aug 27, 2018)

*






Σφάλμα 451*

Η σημερινή μου διαδικτυακή περιήγηση με έφερε αντιμέτωπο για πρώτη φορά με το σφάλμα 451 του πρωτοκόλλου ΗΤΤΡ: «Unavailable due to legal reasons» — δηλ. η σελίδα δεν εμφανίζεται (ουσιαστικά: δεν επιτρέπεται να εμφανιστεί) εξαιτίας νομικών λόγων. Το εν λόγω HTTP response status code αποτελεί την πιο πρόσφατη προσθήκη στην ομάδα 4xx (Client errors) και υιοθετήθηκε προκειμένου να ενημερώνεται ο χρήστης όταν η σελίδα την οποία επιθυμεί να δει δεν πρόκειται να εμφανιστεί διότι υπάρχουν νομικοί λόγοι (όπως π.χ. μια δικαστική απόφαση ή νομοθετική πρόβλεψη ή κυβερνητική λογοκρισία) που εμποδίζουν τον εξυπηρετητή/διακομιστή να παράσχει πρόσβαση στον συγκεκριμένο διαδικτυακό πόρο. Σημειώνεται ότι το ίδιο μήνυμα εμφανίζεται ακόμη κι αν η ιστοσελίδα τελικά διαγράφτηκε (για τους ίδιους νομικούς λόγους) ή είναι ανεπίτρεπτη/λογοκριμένη προληπτικά (βλ. σχετ. συζήτηση όρων για την απαγόρευση δημοσιοποίησης και την εντολή φιμώματος¹).

*Η χρησιμότητα του 451*

Φυσικά κυβερνητική λογοκρισία (ή έλεγχος πρόσβασης για εθνικούς λόγους) υπήρχε και πριν από τον Φεβρουάριο του 2016, οπότε και ξεκίνησε η υιοθέτηση του HTTP status 451. Ωστόσο μέχρι τότε η απόκριση του εξυπηρετητή ήταν κατά κανόνα ένα μήνυμα 403 “Forbidden” ή 404 “Not Found” — τα οποία όμως προορίζονται για άλλες περιπτώσεις, και δεν ευνοούν τη διαφάνεια στο Διαδίκτυο όταν ιστοσελίδες μπλοκάρονται για νομικούς λόγους. Το μήνυμα 451, λοιπόν, στοχεύει στο να πληροφορείται ο χρήστης για το ποια οντότητα μπλόκαρε την πρόσβαση, με βάση ποιο νομοθετικό ή κανονιστικό πλαίσιο, και ποιους επηρεάζει η εν λόγω απαγόρευση (χωρίς να είναι δεσμευτική αυτή η υποχρέωση· επίσης, η οντότητα μπορεί στην πράξη ακόμη και να απαγορεύσει την εμφάνιση του 451, ώστε να μην φαίνεται καν πως υπήρξε μπλοκάρισμα). Πάντως εν γένει η χρήση τού 451 βοηθά τη διαφάνεια, αλλά και την αντιμετώπιση τεχνικών προβλημάτων πρόσβασης σε διαδικτυακούς πόρους (αφού τα 403/404 δεν περιλαμβάνουν πλέον —τουλάχιστο στη θεωρία— νομικά μπλοκαρίσματα). Είναι λοιπόν αναμενόμενο ότι υπήρξε (και υπάρχει) ακτιβισμός υπέρ της χρήσης του 451, ώστε τα δικαστήρια να αναγκάζονται να εκδίδουν επίσημα αποφάσεις απαγόρευσης πρόσβασης κι άρα η όποια λογοκρισία να είναι σαφής και εμφανής² — αν και στις περιπτώσεις επίσημης κυβερνητικής λογοκρισίας είναι εξαιρετικά αμφίβολο αν ποτέ θα υπάρξει κάτι τέτοιο στην πράξη. Αλλά, και από την άλλη μεριά, όταν υφίσταται όντως λόγος για να μην επιτρέπεται η πρόσβαση σε μια ιστοσελίδα (όπως λ.χ. λόγω εγκληματικής δραστηριότητας) είναι σημαντικό να εμφανίζεται αυτός ο κωδικός απόκρισης, ώστε να μαθαίνει ο χρήστης τι ακριβώς έχει λογοκριθεί και —το κυριότερο— για ποιον λόγο· αυτό προστατεύει τον τυπικό χρήση αλλά και επιπλέον εκπαιδεύει τις ευπαθέστερες ομάδες χρηστών (όπως τα παιδιά).

*Σαν κάτι να μου θυμίζει…*

Εντάξει, ο τριψήφιος κωδικός του μηνύματος έπρεπε (λόγω της κατηγορίας Client errors) να ξεκινά από 4 — αλλά γιατί 451; Για την ακρίβεια, δεν ήταν καν το πρώτο ελεύθερο νούμερο στο Μητρώο Κωδικών Κατάστασης της ΙΑΝΑ!³ Ο λόγος είναι πως έτσι επιδιώχθηκε να γίνει αναφορά στο δυστοπικό βιβλίο «Φαρενάιτ 451» του Ρέι Μπράντμπερι.⁴ Στο εν λόγω βιβλίο περιγράφεται μια κοινωνία στην Αμερική του μέλλοντος, όπου τα βιβλία έχουν τεθεί εκτός νόμου, αναζητούνται κι εντοπίζονται από “πυροδότες” (ή “πυρανάφτες” ή “πυρονόμους”, ανάλογα με τον μεταφραστή), και καίγονται. Επί της ουσίας περιγράφεται μια γενικευμένη λογοκρισία η οποία καταστρέφει προληπτικά κάθε ενδεχόμενο ύπαρξης πηγών προβληματισμού και αμφισβήτησης της εξουσίας — επομένως σκόπιμα επιλέχθηκε το «451» για τον συγκεκριμένο κωδικό, διότι ουκ ολίγα μπλοκαρίσματα στο ίντερνετ γίνονται εξαιτίας λογοκρισίας. (Μιλώντας για κριτική της λογοκρισίας, αξίζει να σημειωθεί το γεγονός πως ο ίδιος ο εκδότης εν αγνοία του συγγραφέα “απεκάθαιρε” επί 13 χρόνια το βιβλίο, το οποίο επιπλέον συνεχίζει να είναι στόχος λογοκρισίας και απαγορεύσεων σε αμερικανικά σχολεία μέχρι και σήμερα.) Το βιβλίο —το οποίο θεωρείται σήμερα ένα απ’ τα καλύτερα έργα του— χτίστηκε από τον Μπράντμπερι πάνω σε μια βασική ιδέα ενός αδημοσίευτου τότε διηγήματός του (για το κάψιμο των βιβλίων), το οποίο οδήγησε στη συγγραφή μιας νουβέλας μέσα σε μόλις εννιά μέρες· όταν ο εκδότης του του ζήτησε να μεγαλώσει την έκταση του πεζογραφήματος ώστε να κυκλοφορήσει ως μυθιστόρημα, ο Μπράντμπερι είχε έτοιμο το «Φαρενάιτ 451» σε εννέα ακόμη μέρες — κι όλα αυτά με μια νοικιασμένη γραφομηχανή. Η πρώτη του κυκλοφορία ήταν το 1953, ενώ ξεκίνησε να δημοσιεύεται σε τρεις συνέχειες σ’ ένα μηνιαίο περιοδικό που βρισκόταν τότε μόλις στο τρίτο τεύχος του: στο Πλέιμποϊ — το οποίο επίσης έχει γίνει πολλές φορές στόχος λογοκρισίας (και γίνεται ακόμη). Στην Ελλάδα (κρίνοντας από τον αριθμό των αποδόσεων για το αγγλ. firemen — και φανταστείτε πως παρέλειψα μία που ήταν εντελώς άστοχη) αντιλαμβανόμαστε πως το βιβλίο κυκλοφόρησε σε πάνω από μία εκδόσεις. Σε μία από αυτές, την έκδοση του «Φαρενάιτ 451» από το Παρά Πέντε, ο επιμελητής έχει ένα όνομα που βάζει φωτιές: Γιώργος Ευπυρίδης· ένα τέτοιο όνομα μοιάζει με απίστευτη σύμπτωση για ένα βιβλίο που ’χει τόσο κομβικό στοιχείο τη φωτιά. Πρόκειται για το ψευδώνυμο με το οποίο [φέρεται ότι] υπέγραφε ως συντελεστής (συνήθ. επιμελητής) ο Γιώργος Μπαζίνας, ένας εκ των τριών δημιουργών των εκδόσεων Ars Longa (Βαβέλ τεύχη 1–43) και κατόπιν των Παρά Πέντε, Απαγορευμένος Πλανήτης κ.ά. Δεδομένου ωστόσο ότι η χρήση τού «Γιώργος Ευπυρίδης» ξεκίνησε κάποια χρόνια πριν από τη συμμετοχή του στην έκδοση του «Φαρενάιτ 451», παραμένει αξιοσημείωτη η σύμπτωση.

*Γιατί 451 °F;*

Ο Ρέι Μπράντμπερι, προφανώς νιώθοντας πως αυτή την απορία θα ’χε όποιος πρωτόβλεπε το βιβλίο του, φρόντισε να δώσει την απάντηση ήδη απ’ το εξώφυλλο, με τον υπότιτλο: «Η θερμοκρασία στην οποία το χαρτί των βιβλίων πιάνει φωτιά και καίγεται». O ίδιος έχει αναφέρει ότι το νούμερο αυτό (που αντιστοιχεί σε 233 ℃) το είχε δει σ’ ένα άρθρο εφημερίδας σε σχέση με μια πυρκαγιά, και του έμεινε.⁵ Η φυσική ιδιότητα την οποία αφορά η εν λόγω θερμοκρασία είναι το σημείο στο οποίο το χαρτί θα αναφλεγεί από μόνο του, χωρίς να υπάρχει φλόγα ή σπινθήρας. Εννοείται ότι από μόνη της αυτή η ιδιότητα είναι πολυπαραγοντική (λ.χ. εξαρτάται από την επιφάνεια που εκτίθεται στη θερμότητα, από το πόσα χαρτιά είναι στοιβαγμένα, από τις ατμοσφαιρικές συνθήκες κ.λπ.), αλλά ειδικά το χαρτί είναι κι ένα υλικό με τεράστια ποικιλία στη σύνθεσή του, στην επιφανειακή του κατεργασία, στην πυκνότητά του κ.λπ. — παράγοντες που όλοι επηρεάζουν τη θερμοκρασία αυτανάφλεξής του. Οι πηγές που ήταν διαθέσιμες την εποχή του Μπράντμπερι, ανέφεραν με σαφήνεια μια μέση τιμή της θερμοκρασίας αυτανάφλεξης, για διάφορους τύπους χαρτιού, τους 450 °F.⁶ Η τιμή αυτή επιβεβαιώνεται μέχρι σήμερα από πλήθος αξιόπιστες πηγές, όπως λ.χ. από το εγχειρίδιο πυρόσβεσης πλοίων του αμερικανικού Πολεμικού Ναυτικού, που αναφέρει ότι το χαρτί αυταναφλέγεται στους 450 °F σε θερμό αέρα (π.χ. σε φούρνο) και στους 480 °F σε επαφή με θερμό μέταλλο (π.χ. τηγάνι).⁷ Κάπου στο 2009 όμως, ένας τύπος νόμισε πως έκανε την τεράστια ανακάλυψη πως ο Μπράντμπερι είχε μπερδέψει τους βαθμούς Κελσίου με τους βαθμούς Φαρενάιτ⁸, όταν ο ίδιος διάβασε κάπου για σημείο αυτανάφλεξης χαρτιού τους 450 ℃ (δηλ. 842 °F) — και ξεκίνησε μια σταυροφορία να το διαδώσει παντού, να αλλάξει τα άρθρα στη Βικιπαίδεια κ.ο.κ. Οι ισχυρισμοί του ωστόσο δεν έγιναν δεκτοί χωρίς ενδελεχή εξέταση — η οποία και κατέδειξε τα προβλήματα με την πηγή του⁹ κι έτσι του κόπηκε η φόρα (δυστυχώς εμείς δεν είχαμε την ευκαιρία για έναν τέτοιο, βικιπαιδικότροπο έλεγχο στην καθ’ ημάς περίπτωση της σταυροφορίας με το *Γουδή, ώστε να την είχαμε αναχαιτίσει πριν τη ζημιά που έκανε).

*Τι σχέση έχει ο ΓΚΠΔ (GDPR);*

Ο Γενικός Κανονισμός για την Προστασία Δεδομένων (GDPR) υιοθετήθηκε με ένα βασικό πλαίσιο: Να επιτρέπει στους πολίτες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης να ελέγχουν καλύτερα τα προσωπικά τους δεδομένα, καθώς και (μέσω του εκσυγχρονισμού και της ενοποίησης των κανόνων για την προστασία δεδομένων) να επιτρέπει στις επιχειρήσεις ισότιμο ανταγωνισμό και να επωφεληθούν από τη μεγαλύτερη εμπιστοσύνη των καταναλωτών. Η σχετική προβολή από την ΕΕ είναι γεμάτη από υποσχέσεις προς τους πολίτες πως πλέον έχουν περισσότερα δικαιώματα, τα οποία μάλιστα επιβάλλονται με ισχυρότερο τρόπο, και τους προσφέρουν καλύτερο έλεγχο στα δικά τους δεδομένα.¹⁰ Οι στόχοι που ’χει θέσει η ΕΕ είναι μεγάλοι και θετικότατοι — ωστόσο η πορεία προς τη συμμόρφωση των επηρεαζόμενων επιχειρήσεων ίσως υπολογίστηκε πάρα πολύ πιο αισιόδοξα (για να μην πω αιθεροβατικά) σε σχέση με μια περισσότερο πραγματιστική προσέγγιση. Οπότε δεν μας ξενίζει τώρα να βλέπουμε οντότητες εκτός ΕΕ να προτιμούν να αυτολογοκρίνονται, από το να μπλέξουν με τις προβλέψεις τού GDPR — και με τα διόλου ευκαταφρόνητα πρόστιμά του. Το μήνυμα 451 είναι μια απόκριση που κανονικά δηλώνει: «μου έχει επιβληθεί νομικός περιορισμός που δεν μου επιτρέπει να σου σερβίρω την ιστοσελίδα που ζητάς» — κι αυτό είναι ενίοτε προϊόν προσπαθειών φίμωσης από ιδιώτες ή λογοκρισίας από φορείς ή κυβερνήσεις. Στην μετά-GDPR εποχή όμως βλέπουμε ένα μήνυμα 451 που πλέον λέει: «δεν υπάρχει νομικός περιορισμός που να μην μου επιτρέπει να σου δείξω την ιστοσελίδα, αλλά προτιμώ να σε διώξω (και να μην σου την δείξω) επειδή δεν θέλω καμία σχέση με τη νομοθεσία του τόπου σου (διότι δεν με συμφέρει οικονομικά κλπ η συμμόρφωσή μου προς αυτή)». Η πορεία προς ένα διαδικτυακό οικοσύστημα με μεγαλύτερη διαφάνεια (στη διαχείριση δεδομένων προσωπικού χαρακτήρα, καθώς και στη δημοσιοποίηση κάθε παρέμβασης στο περιεχόμενο) εμφανίζει δυστυχώς και μία διαδρομή όπου πάροχοι περιεχομένου επιλέγουν συνειδητά να αυτοφιμωθούν. Δυστυχώς φτάσαμε —και πολύ γρήγορα, μάλιστα— στο σημείο όπου οι αγαθές προθέσεις για την προστασία της ιδιωτικότητας πιάνουν φωτιά και καίγονται. Στο Φαρενάιτ 451 τα βιβλία είχαν γραφτεί, είχαν εκδοθεί, και κατόπιν ρίχνονταν στην πυρά. Στο Φαρενάιτ GDPR βλέπουμε τώρα τους εκδότες να αρνούνται να εκδώσουν, κι αν κάτι έχουν εκδώσει να το καίνε οι ίδιοι και να μην το κυκλοφορούν — όχι επειδή συμφωνούν με μια λογοκριτική λογική, αλλά για να μην καεί η δική τους γούνα.

ΥΓ Η θερμοκρασία αυτανάφλεξης της γούνας είναι χαμηλότερη απ’ ό,τι η αντίστοιχη του χαρτιού.


Ευχαριστώ θερμά τους φίλους Νίκο Λίγγρη, Τάκη Δρεπανιώτη, Αλεξάνδρα Καρανικολού, Χριστόδουλο Λιθαρή και Βίκυ Νικολαΐδου, οι οποίοι πρόσφεραν πολύτιμες ιδέες, διορθώσεις και συμβουλές πάνω στο αρχικό μου ηλε-χειρόγραφο.


*Παραπομπές*

Για τις παραπομπές, επειδή δυστυχώς δεν με άφηνε το σύστημα να τις ανεβάσω (πιθανότατα λόγω των πολλών λινκ), παρακαλώ δείτε στις αρχικές μου δημοσιεύσεις (ανάλογα με το ΜΚΔ της προτίμησής σας):

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/fahr...ασία-στην-οποία-οι-αγαθές-για-sakis-serafeim/
https://www.facebook.com/serafeim1/posts/10156120997952772


----------



## nickel (Aug 27, 2018)

Κι εγώ ευχαριστώ, για όλα τα ωραία πράγματα που έμαθα!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2018)

nickel said:


> Κι εγώ ευχαριστώ, για όλα τα ωραία πράγματα που έμαθα!


ditto


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2018)

Ζάζουλα, εξαιρετικό :)

Εντωμεταξύ, το βιβλίο του Μπράντμπερι το διάβασα σχετικά πρόσφατα, στ' αγγλικά, και αναρωτιόμουν πώς στο καλό είχε αντιμετωπιστεί το πρόβλημα του «fireman» στα ελληνικά, που είναι και ολόκληρο κεφάλαιο σχεδόν, καθώς ο συγγραφέας αφιερώνει αρκετές σελίδες στις φήμες πως κάποτε οι firemen έσβηναν τις φωτιές. Έτσι, μου λύθηκε κι αυτή η απορία :) 

Υ.Γ. Το «πυρονόμος» είναι το καλύτερο απ' όλα, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2018)

Palavra said:


> Υ.Γ. Το «πυρονόμος» είναι το καλύτερο απ' όλα, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


Όμως ο πυρονόμος είναι υπαρκτός βαθμός στο ΠΣ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2018)

Zazula said:


> (Μιλώντας για κριτική της λογοκρισίας, αξίζει να σημειωθεί το γεγονός πως ο ίδιος ο εκδότης εν αγνοία του συγγραφέα “απεκάθαιρε” επί 13 χρόνια το βιβλίο, το οποίο επιπλέον συνεχίζει να είναι στόχος λογοκρισίας και απαγορεύσεων σε αμερικανικά σχολεία μέχρι και σήμερα.)



Στο βιβλίο _120 Banned Books: Censorship Histories of World Literature_ (Checkmark Books, 2011) —στην τρίτη από τις ενότητες LITERATURE SUPPRESSED ON POLITICAL GROUNDS, LITERATURE SUPPRESSED ON SEXUAL GROUNDS, LITERATURE SUPPRESSED ON SOCIAL GROUNDS— διαβάζουμε λεπτομέρειες για το είδος της λογοκρισίας που έκαναν οι εκδότες του Μπράντμπερι.

*FAHRENHEIT 451*
Author: Ray Bradbury 
Original date and place of publication: 1953, United States 
Original publisher: Ballantine Books 
Literary form: Novel 

SUMMARY […] 

CENSORSHIP HISTORY 
_Fahrenheit 451_ is an indictment of censorship and expurgation, so the fact that this book was expurgated and marketed by the publisher that way for 13 years before the author became aware of the abuse is particularly ironic. In 1967, Ballantine Books published a special edition of the novel to be sold in high schools. Over 75 passages were modified to eliminate such words as _hell_, _damn_, and _abortion_, and two incidents were eliminated. The original first incident described a drunk man who was changed to a sick man in the expurgated edition. In the second incident, reference is made to cleaning fluff out of the human navel, but the expurgated edition changed the reference to cleaning ears. No one complained about the expurgation, mainly because few people were aware of the changes and many had not read the original. The copyright page made no mention of the changes, but thousands of people read only this version of _Fahrenheit 451_ because the edition ran to 10 printings. At the same time, Ballantine Books continued to publish the “adult” version that was marketed to bookstores. After six years of the simultaneous editions, the publisher ceased publication of the adult version, leaving only the expurgated version for sale from 1973 through 1979, during which neither Bradbury nor anyone else suspected the truth. 

In 1979, a friend alerted Bradbury to the expurgation, and he demanded that Ballantine Books withdraw completely the expurgated version and replace it with his original. The publisher agreed, and the complete version has been available since 1980. 

This act of censorship had far-reaching effects for authors in regard to the school book clubs. The incident set in motion the American Library Association (ALA) Intellectual Freedom Committee, Young Adult Division. In 1981, the committee looked into expurgation by school book clubs, such as Scholastic, and found that all of them expurgated books to some extent. Using its clout, the ALA reminded the book clubs that it awards the Newbery and Caldecott medals for children’s books, and the ALA also noted that buyers are attracted to books designated as “ALA Best Books.” The organization warned that it would strip the award announcements from expurgated books. The ALA also alerted teacher groups to demand that an expurgated book in a school book club be clearly identified on the copyright page as an “edited school book edition.” 

In a coda that now appears in editions of _Fahrenheit 451_, Bradbury states, “I will not go gently onto a shelf, degutted, to become a non-book.” 

The “adult” version still has its critics. In 1992, students at Venado Middle School in Irvine, California, were issued copies of the novel with numerous words blacked out. School officials had ordered teachers to use black markers to obliterate all of the “hells,” “damns,” and other words deemed “obscene” in the books before giving them to students as required reading. Parents complained to the school and contacted local newspapers, who sent reporters to write stories about the irony of a book that condemns bookburning and censorship being expurgated. Faced with such an outcry, school officials announced that the censored copies would no longer be used. ​

Ο ένας από τους τρεις συγγραφείς του βιβλίου είναι ο Nicholas James Karolides, γόνος Ελλήνων μεταναστών, σπουδαίος εκπαιδευτικός και συγγραφέας, που πέθανε σε ηλικία 90 ετών τον περασμένο Ιούνιο.
[Νεκρολογία]


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Όμως ο πυρονόμος είναι υπαρκτός βαθμός στο ΠΣ.



Υποθέτω ότι η αντίθεση εξυπηρετείται περισσότερο από το «πυρανάφτες».


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2018)

Παραθέτω από το βιβλίο παρακάτω:



Spoiler





[-]They walked still further and the girl said, "Is it true that long ago firemen put fires out instead of going to start them?" 
[-]"No. Houses have always been fireproof, take my word for it." 
[-]"Strange. I heard once that a long time ago houses used to burn by accident and they needed firemen to stop the flames." 
[-]He laughed.




Αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται σε όλο το βιβλίο. Κτγμ, λοιπόν, δεν έχει σημασία αν είναι ο πυρονόμος υπαρκτός βαθμός ή όχι, αλλά οτιδήποτε με «-ανάφτης», «-δότης» κλπ σκοτώνει όλο αυτό το κομμάτι.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2018)

Palavra said:


> Παραθέτω από το βιβλίο παρακάτω:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Σωστή η παρατήρηση.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 28, 2018)

Καμία αναφορά στην ταινία του Τρυφώ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2018)

nickel said:


> Υποθέτω ότι η αντίθεση εξυπηρετείται περισσότερο από το «πυρανάφτες».


Το οποίο μπορούμε να υποθέσουμε ότι θα είχε ευπρεπιστεί σε «πυροναύτες».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 28, 2018)

Zazula said:


> Σωστή η παρατήρηση.


Δηλαδή είναι νιουσπίκ; Δεν το θυμόμουν καθόλου.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2018)

Marinos said:


> Καμία αναφορά στην ταινία του Τρυφώ;



Ότι οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι του DVD έχουν «πυροσβέστες»;

Ότι και ο Βέρνερ και η Τζούλι Κρίστι θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολύ καλύτεροι; 

Ότι οι διάλογοι γράφτηκαν από ανθρώπους με κακά αγγλικά;


----------



## Marinos (Aug 28, 2018)

nickel said:


> Ότι οι ελληνικοί υπότιτλοι του DVD έχουν «πυροσβέστες»;
> 
> Ότι και ο Βέρνερ και η Τζούλι Κρίστι θα μπορούσαν να είναι πολύ καλύτεροι;
> 
> Ότι οι διάλογοι γράφτηκαν από ανθρώπους με κακά αγγλικά;



Δεν είπα ότι είναι και η καλύτερη του Τρυφώ...


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2018)

Μου άρεσε όταν την είχα πρωτοδεί (πρώτη προβολή), αλλά έχανε με το χρόνο.


----------

